# 240mm vs 270mm Massamoto Sujihiki? And another sharpening question



## slickjones (Feb 20, 2013)

I wanted to buy at 270mm Massamoto Sujihiki but it is out of stock at chefsknivestogo. Should I wait or just go for the 240mm? Does 3cm make a big difference?

I am am not a professional but do home cooking virtually all the time (never eat out b/c I grew up with a mom who was a chef and pastry chef). I have decent knife skills - soft pinch grip (small/medium hands) with good basic classic cuts...

Spent a lot of time looking on this forum and finally upgraded my knives to the following last month:

10" Kikuichi 270mm Moly Pro Gyuto -- love this knife!!!

10" Forschner Rosewood Bread Knife

6" Mac Pro Petty -- also really like this guy as well. 

3-1/2" Forschner Fibrox Parer

So I'd like to get a slicer now. Other options rather than the Massamoto Sujihiki which costs around $200...would like to spend around that much at most. 

Sharpening -- very very scared about this part. I currently do not have anything and have read as much as I could about stones and such on this forum. But...maybe I can start with the Chef's Choice Trizor for a year and then think about the Edge Pro? I bring this up because BDL wrote a review on the Trizor back in 2010...that was titled "Best Choice for Many People" -- if I go that route should I still get a 12" Idahone? 

Probably dumb question -- best way to store the knives? Tiny kitchen so I have no drawer space...block? Magnetic strip is a little hard (very little wall space too) but if that's better than a block I'll find a way...

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## himself (Jan 7, 2013)

I am very, very much a noob, so consider that.

My sujihiki is a 240mm Tojiro DP, and I frequently run out of knife before I run out of cut.

I am currently awaiting arrival of a 300mm Sujihiki at CKTG.

I keep mine in the sleeves, in the boxes, in a drawer.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Suji should be minimum 270mm - 300mm would be better IMO.  I hate running out of cut too.  I like to land in one pull.


----------



## kingofkings (May 1, 2012)

If you have a 270mm gyuto, then there is no point at all getting a 240 suji. I'd also venture to say that a 270mm may end up being redundant. 

I'd look at a 300, or longer.


----------

